# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  PLATNENE PELENE MAK?

## ivana7997

molim mame s isukustvom u kupovanju platnenih pelena online da mi pomognu.

prije cca 2 mjeseca sam pretrazivala hrvatsku ponudu platnenih pelena za mojeg malog necaka, i naisla na site koji je u ponudi imao pelene pod nazivom MAK. no sad ih ne mogu naci, a rado bih kupila bas te jer se malac bas tako zove  :Smile: 

znate li mozda gdje da ih nadjem?

----------


## saska7

gle, ja mislim da imam dosta linkova hrvatskih prodavaca i proizvodjaca platnenih pelena, ali na MAK pelene  jos nisam naisla...

evo ti linkovi da provjeris, mozda si se zabunila...

SMIB
ANDRO
PAHULJICA
FLAFI
NATURA
BEBUSKA
DODOTY
LUCI
PANDA

a probaj i ovdje
platnene pelene

----------


## ivana7997

mozda sam krivo pitala, nije to naziv brenda, nego neki hrvatski proizvodjac ima model pelena mak, kao sto smib ima npr nevu i sl...

----------


## saska7

shvatih, ali nisam nasla od nijednog naseg proizvodjaca MAK pelenu. pobrojala sam linkove cisto da ih imas na jednom mjestu i vidis da li sam mozda nesto preskocila sto nisam vidjela...

drzim fige da nadjes  :Smile:

----------

